# Hilfe Bei Wasserkühlung H115i Corsair LEds



## RockietheWookie (26. Juni 2016)

*Hilfe Bei Wasserkühlung H115i Corsair LEds*

Meine Leds funktionieren nach einem Tag nicht mehr vorher waren diese auch nnicht an ich weiß nur das sie Am Anfang kurz geleuchtet haben.
Hat jmd ein Lösungsvorschlag dann her damit


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Bei Wasserkühlung H115i Corsair LEds*

Am besten wendest du dich an den Händler wegen einer RMA.


----------

